# Anybody fished from AL. beaches this Week?



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

Looking for recent report from Perdido Pass to Ft. Morgan, how's the water clarity and grass situation? Trying to decide what/where to go this weekend...


----------



## jsh1904 (Mar 20, 2012)

You need to stay your a$$ in Grove Hill, the wind follows you everywhere and I need to gig some flounder.


----------



## kbush (Apr 5, 2009)

You're out of luck, I'm heading to GS regardless of if/when I get to fish. "Dogsitting" is getting old and the rest of my crew is already there.


----------



## Texas (Aug 1, 2012)

Good question, is the there a lot of grass in the water or does any one know?


----------



## britain (Aug 29, 2009)

Fished Ft. Morgan area last Sat. from around 6 A.M. to 11:00 outgoing tide only caught catfish and a small shark. Used both shrimp and sandfleas. The grass wasn't bad water was kinda murky until out past the second bar.


----------

